# RMB & MM % in Chicken Quarters and Backs



## Minoli (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm wondering what percentages of RMB & MM are in your normal Chicken Quarter and Chicken Back? 

What about Chicken Wings? Turkey Necks? 

I'll be picking these up tomorrow in bulk, and am not entirely sure what should be added with them to make sure I'm feeding a balanced diet. 

I feed 1.2-1.3 lbs per meal, twice a day (breakfast and dinner), and heard that a Chicken Quarter usually weighs around 1 lb. What else would you add to it to make a complete meal? 

I appreciate all help and input. 

Mike


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

Here's some info I received when asking similar questions to my local coop in Northern California. At least you can see the bone percentages.
---------------------------

If you haven't already, I suggest you join the Yahoo Group: K9Nutrition. Lew Olson is the moderator, an author and well respected. Her book on raw feeding is a must have! Below is some info that was recently posted that may be of help. I think the whole back might be too much bone for one meal, but maybe half a back. I grind chicken necks because they are so small, my dogs no longer really chew them. Skinned duck necks are my favorite bone for my adult Goldens, but they do fine with wings or leg quarters. Beef hearts are HUGE, so way more than one meal, but they are technically a muscle. I feed beef or turkey heart with some tripe and a little liver or kidney for the organ meats. I also throw in a raw egg to round out the meal. Some people may just feed one thing per meal, but I like to have some muscle meat, organ meat, bone, egg and veggies in each. Another really good thing to try is whole sardines because they are a great source of Omega 3 fatty acids. I have found them for $2.35 a pound at a co-op in Davis, some Asian markets and even at the large farmer's market in Sacramento under the freeway on Sundays, but they should be frozen solid when you buy them because they do not keep and turn rancid very quickly due to their high oil content. You should always supplement with fish or salmon oil capsules, especially if you are feeding a lot of poultry because poultry is high in Omega 6.



Chicken back - 44% bone
Chicken neck with skin- 36% bone
Chicken breast - 20% bone
Chicken wing - 46% bone
Chicken leg - 27% bone
Chicken thigh - 21% bone
Whole chicken - 32% bone

Turkey Back - 41% bone (with skin removed 51%)
Turkey neck - 42% bone
Turkey breast - 10% bone
Turkey wing - 33% bone
Turkey leg - 17% bone
Whole turkey - 21% bone

Cornish hen - 39% bone


----------

